# Any HVAC people? Looking for replacement whole house A/C



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My 22 year old A/C unit crapped out. Lost its freon. Need to replace the A/C unit. Current furnace / AC units are Trane. Approximately 22 years old. Located in Chesterland OH 44026. Eastside of Cleveland.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> My 22 year old A/C unit crapped out. Lost its freon. Need to replace the A/C unit. Current furnace / AC units are Trane. Approximately 22 years old. Located in Chesterland OH 44026. Eastside of Cleveland.


We are in the same boat Snake, mine is 22 yrs old and very low on freon. Guy said it has a leak, but these use the old Freon, which is very expensive. Being told if you replace the 22 yr old A/C, might as well replace the 22 yr old heater too....$6,000 for both??????


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

guppygill said:


> We are in the same boat Snake, mine is 22 yrs old and very low on freon. Guy said it has a leak, but these use the old Freon, which is very expensive. Being told if you replace the 22 yr old A/C, might as well replace the 22 yr old heater too....$6,000 for both??????


 Yea, I'm waiting to get the quote. Service guy said it might be $6,000 too...It was going to be $222 for the 1st pound and $149 for each additional pound ( I need 5 more) so total of $967 and it might leak out in the next week.

Costco has a deal on Lennox. 10% back on a Costco Card. Our Trane has been pretty carefree both for AC and heating. Have you got a quote yet?


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

Following. Mine is 21yr old furnace and 12yr old condenser... I was looking at ths Goodman package.... Furnace, ac, and air handled online for 3500.00. Can't cost more than 1500 to install...have to find someone who can do it and honor warranty. All articles I ready stated that the high end Seer, don't be fooled... Not worth all the money. What was the lennox at Costco cost?


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Keeping an eye on this thread because my AC was installed in 2001 and furnace was “checked in 1987” and unsure of the install date=OVERDUE


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We just replaced our heat pump/ac unit. It was 24 years old. Went with another Trane. It was trouble free for all those years so I figured we would try it again. Good luck in your search.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

https://abilityrefrigerants.com/product/r22-refrigerant-15-lbs/

Check out these prices.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

multi species angler said:


> https://abilityrefrigerants.com/product/r22-refrigerant-15-lbs/
> 
> Check out these prices.


Certainly cheaper than H. F. Hann........


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> We just replaced our heat pump/ac unit. It was 24 years old. Went with another Trane. It was trouble free for all those years so I figured we would try it again. Good luck in your search.


I had to replace a board once and a blower motor once. Not bad for 22 years. So Trane is the leader right now.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Site says you don't need a license to buy as long as the installer is licensed is my understanding.



Snakecharmer said:


> Certainly cheaper than H. F. Hann........


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CMGOhio said:


> Following. Mine is 21yr old furnace and 12yr old condenser... I was looking at ths Goodman package.... Furnace, ac, and air handled online for 3500.00. Can't cost more than 1500 to install...have to find someone who can do it and honor warranty. All articles I ready stated that the high end Seer, don't be fooled... Not worth all the money. What was the lennox at Costco cost?


I called and am waiting for the appt to give me a price. Approx. 2800 SF to heat/cool 2 story. Must be gas heat..


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

CMGOhio said:


> Following. Mine is 21yr old furnace and 12yr old condenser... I was looking at ths Goodman package.... Furnace, ac, and air handled online for 3500.00. Can't cost more than 1500 to install...have to find someone who can do it and honor warranty. All articles I ready stated that the high end Seer, don't be fooled... Not worth all the money. What was the lennox at Costco cost?


I was told by a repairman to stay away from Goodmans a few years ago when I replaced my heat pump so I replaced with the same brand I had since it gave me good service till the reversing valve stuck sine it was about 16 yrs old and the cost to fix it I replaced its a Nordyne Miller heat pump anyway that's what I was told to stay away from Goodman so I don't know how good they are


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My place is about 2400 sq ft and the best Trane AC/Heat installed 5 yrs ago was nearly 8k. It blows the curtains in the upstairs bedrooms!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Can't speak for longevity, but I had a Goodman system installed on my old house back in 2012. Was more efficient than the old system so bills went down about 30% and it ran trouble free until summer of 2015 when I sold the home and moved. New home has Lennox system and it has worked great.


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Can't speak for longevity, but I had a Goodman system installed on my old house back in 2012. Was more efficient than the old system so bills went down about 30% and it ran trouble free until summer of 2015 when I sold the home and moved. New home has Lennox system and it has worked great.


Do you remember who installed your system in 2013? I know that seems like forever ago


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Yea, I'm waiting to get the quote. Service guy said it might be $6,000 too...It was going to be $222 for the 1st pound and $149 for each additional pound ( I need 5 more) so total of $967 and it might leak out in the next week.
> 
> Costco has a deal on Lennox. 10% back on a Costco Card. Our Trane has been pretty carefree both for AC and heating. Have you got a quote yet?


Yes, they said $6000 for ac and heater


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

guppygill said:


> Yes, they said $6000 for ac and heater


What brand? Gas or electric?


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Goodman are USA made they are good units, I have installed a few package units with no problems.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> What brand? Gas or electric?


Gas, don’t know brand but Buds heating and electric is the company. I am going to hold off because as off now, the ac is working. And they say grab the condenser line, if it is cold and moist, there still is enough Freon in there to work. That $6,000 makes me crap right now,,,,lol


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Went through this a few years ago. Seemed ridiculous to spend thousands of dollars for something relatively minor. Ended up buying two window units for a total of $600. They'll freeze you out of the house, no change in electric bill.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

If your Hvac is twenty years old, I would think long and hard about repairing it. You might spend a $1000 to fix a problem only to have something totally unrelated come up a few weeks later.
A good friend is a ASE mechanic and he hates fixing twenty year old cars. Replace a fuel pump and have the car back a week later with a bad u-joint and the first thing they say is "it was fine until you worked on it"


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Nauti cat said:


> Goodman are USA made they are good units, I have installed a few package units with no problems.


We are looking to replace the unit we have now and the installer wants to put in a Daikin unit which he told me is actually Goodman. He told me Daikin Group bought out Goodman.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Trane here Charmer, 8k$ can happen real fast. Heck 20+ yrs on your first unit isn't bad. Been real happy with my system, keeps me snug and cool (don't appreciate cold or heat in the house). Watch em like a hawk whomever you settle on though. They hooked my humidifier through the hot water line initially, a year later went to change the water filter and it fell out of the filter cartridge housing like diamonds all over the floor. They changed it to the cold water line and all is fine (except for the gurgling when I use the hot water line, but I digress... dang rookie - how hard is it to tell the hot line from the cold ,,,dang! Warranty after sale was big for me cause they just don't make anything like they used to. Warranty is only as good as the company offering it. Nothing like being a homeowner huh? Wow 3 gold nuggets I'm exhausted


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I'm with most, I have a trane for over 20 years and I had one condensor go out at $38.00....when this one bites the bullet another trane will pull on the tracks.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Just saw a commercial for Blind and Sons, they are running a special. Maybe another company for an estimate and compare pricing

good luck


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

So I had an old school HVAC guy come over today that my plumber buddy recommended. He used to sell Trane but now he sells Goodman because he got stuck with too many Trane warranty claims. ( I digress).

He put nitrogen into the system at 150 psi to see if he could find the leak. Couldn't hear anything so he's coming back tomorrow to see if the system is holding or leaking. He also has some type of UV leak detector which has some type of epoxy that reacts with air to seal smaller leaks if necessary.

He only charges $30 per # of Freon too. We'll see how tomorrow goes, maybe I dodged a bullet.


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

Snakecharmer said:


> So I had an old school HVAC guy come over today that my plumber buddy recommended. He used to sell Trane but now he sells Goodman because he got stuck with too many Trane warranty claims. ( I digress).
> 
> He put nitrogen into the system at 150 psi to see if he could find the leak. Couldn't hear anything so he's coming back tomorrow to see if the system is holding or leaking. He also has some type of UV leak detector which has some type of epoxy that reacts with air to seal smaller leaks if necessary.
> 
> He only charges $30 per # of Freon too. We'll see how tomorrow goes, maybe I dodged a bullet.


he is selling goodman units? can you PM me his company name or number? looking to find an installer.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> So I had an old school HVAC guy come over today that my plumber buddy recommended. He used to sell Trane but now he sells Goodman because he got stuck with too many Trane warranty claims. ( I digress).
> 
> He put nitrogen into the system at 150 psi to see if he could find the leak. Couldn't hear anything so he's coming back tomorrow to see if the system is holding or leaking. He also has some type of UV leak detector which has some type of epoxy that reacts with air to seal smaller leaks if necessary.
> 
> He only charges $30 per # of Freon too. We'll see how tomorrow goes, maybe I dodged a bullet.


Sounds promising

good luck


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CMGOhio said:


> he is selling goodman units? can you PM me his company name or number? looking to find an installer.


Where you located? Send me a PM with your name and phone and I'll talk to him tomorrow.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I bought a Goodman unit online and installed it myself the key with them and all ac units is make sure to have two filters on the night pressure line. Before everyone screames you can’t dispense refrigerant yes you can but only certain types 410a is for sale to the public no license needed.i did this 6 years ago and still running strong.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

We have a single story w/basement 1,800 ft2 21 year old house. The a/c unit lost pressure over the winter as discovered during an a/c inspection in early April. Our natural gas furnace is newer high efficiency some 12 years old (previous home owner replaced and upgraded).

I sought out 4 quotes for replacement of the AC unit shortly after the inspection report which included only well established family owned companies in our area, including from the company maintaining our HVAC system. Based on some research on my part I also stuck with only those prvately owned companies certified with Carrier and Lennox units.

It was recommended by 3 of the 4 companies that I needed a 2 1/2 ton unit based on their calculations (old unit was 2 1/2 ton) with 1 company quoting a 2 ton unit. 

All 4 companies included budget grade to high end units in their quotes. The quotes from those 4 companies ranged from a high of $4,900 to $3,400, including a new ac unit, interior evaporator coil, modifications to ducting, new ac power lines and exterior connection panel, high pressure line flush and hydrostatic pressure test, ac pad, city permit and labor.

The company I ended up in contract with offered a higher grade Carrier unit than the other 2 Carrier dealers.

We now have a new Carrier Performance 2 1/2 ton 24ACB330 units for a total cost of $3,395.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

So the old school guy actually tested the system as opposed WF Hann who just said the system was out of Freon.....Turns out the capacitor that turns the compressor on was shot. Replaced and filled the system with 6# of Freon @ approx $35 # and the house is an ice box.... He's coming back tomorrow to put in the leak fix junk. I'll find out what its actually called.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Turns out the capacitor that turns the compressor on was shot. Replaced and filled the system with 6# of Freon @ approx $35 # and the house is an ice box.... He's coming back tomorrow to put in the leak fix junk. I'll find out what its actually called.


Bad move IMO. Your 22 year old inefficient AC unit is standing on it's last leg and you throw that kind of money into it? How much did that capacitor cost in addition to the $210 for freon (that is a ridiculously LOW price for the freon though) and service visit cost. I am guessing the bandaide fix cost you $350~$500 in addition to higher operating cost vs a new higher efficiency unit.


Sure, you may get another summer but why did you throw good money at a bad situation??


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

So my bill was $415 for the Freon, capacitor and labor. Quote for a Carrier 4 ton 13 SEER was $4740 with tax and Veterans discount. The 16 SEER was $6097. Based on the electric bills last year, the A/C only cost about $140-160 total. So the cost saving for a twice as efficient unit is only $70-80 a year. And I don't believe the new unit is going to be twice as efficient as the old unit.

If I go with the 16 SEER compared to the 13 SEER it will only take about 65 years to justify the 16 SEER over the 13 SEER....


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

sc i think you did the right thing...because your paying for it and taking the chance of whatever..its your cash..and your decision. i hope it lasts another 20 years.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm a little late on this thread,but I think you made a good choice in the repair. I have 31 years as a Pipefitter, 24 of them in a service truck. I work commercial buildings no residential work. I work on every brand thats been mentioned and more. They all have their problems, some brands more than others. Nothing, I repeat nothing is made like it used to be. Like automobiles, they now have more boards,super efficent this and that, new refrigerants run at 2-3 times pressure,etc. The new multi speed indoor blower motor cost $$$ to replace. You were fortunate that you had a friend who knew someone to fix it.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> So my bill was $415 for the Freon, capacitor and labor. Quote for a Carrier 4 ton 13 SEER was $4740 with tax and Veterans discount. The 16 SEER was $6097. Based on the electric bills last year, the A/C only cost about $140-160 total. So the cost saving for a twice as efficient unit is only $70-80 a year. And I don't believe the new unit is going to be twice as efficient as the old unit.
> 
> If I go with the 16 SEER compared to the 13 SEER it will only take about 65 years to justify the 16 SEER over the 13 SEER....


Fair enough but remember that your present 22 year old unit is 10 SEER at best and well past its expected life expectancy.

Regarding the quotes you received how many square feet is your house as 4 ton is a large unit?

Best of luck on your decision and I indeed hope you made the best move.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

OSUdaddy said:


> Fair enough but remember that your present 22 year old unit is 10 SEER at best and well past its expected life expectancy.
> 
> Regarding the quotes you received how many square feet is your house as 4 ton is a large unit?
> 
> Best of luck on your decision and I indeed hope you made the best move.


The house is about 2800 SF. I might squeeze 1 more year out of it or it might go 10 years, who knows. Same for me.....Have you noticed a significant savings since your install?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> So my bill was $415 for the Freon, capacitor and labor. Quote for a Carrier 4 ton 13 SEER was $4740 with tax and Veterans discount. The 16 SEER was $6097. Based on the electric bills last year, the A/C only cost about $140-160 total. So the cost saving for a twice as efficient unit is only $70-80 a year. And I don't believe the new unit is going to be twice as efficient as the old unit.
> 
> If I go with the 16 SEER compared to the 13 SEER it will only take about 65 years to justify the 16 SEER over the 13 SEER....


140-160 total? would like to have one month at that price.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> 140-160 total? would like to have one month at that price.


Last year my bills for June, July, and August were 105, 177 and 162. Jan Feb and March were 120, 111, and 100. I just kinda guestimated the increase in electricity is due to the A/C in the summer (although we use less lights in the summer and maybe watch less tv) to try to see what the A/C cost. Good enough for Govt work as they say.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> The house is about 2800 SF. I might squeeze 1 more year out of it or it might go 10 years, who knows. Same for me.....Have you noticed a significant savings since your install?


I have not yet received an electric bill since we began using the new AC.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Our power bill goes up about 40 bucks a month with the ac set at 72 degrees in the summer. The blower runs on natural gas. Variable speed. When the unit turns on it will run fast then slow when temp is reached. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

So I went with Warstler heating and cooling, they installed a Rheems 95% High efficiency furnace and a 2 1/2 ton Ruud Air conditioner for $4850. Install was great, service great, had the furnace is quiet. Hope it lasts 22 yrs !!!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys, an A/C unit has some basic components that can all be replaced. A blower (typically your furnace), evap coil, condensing coil, condenser fan, compressor and freon. A good HVAC tech can fix most problems. With good maintenance (cleaning your coils every heating/ cooling season and replacing filters every couple months) your biggest concerns would be the life of your compressor (everything dies!). If your a/c isn't working or may not feel as cold as it "Use to", have somebody look at it before replacing your entire heating and cooling system. Could save you some big bucks.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

jrose said:


> Guys, an A/C unit has some basic components that can all be replaced. A blower (typically your furnace), evap coil, condensing coil, condenser fan, compressor and freon. A good HVAC tech can fix most problems. With good maintenance (cleaning your coils every heating/ cooling season and replacing filters every couple months) your biggest concerns would be the life of your compressor (everything dies!). If your a/c isn't working or may not feel as cold as it "Use to", have somebody look at it before replacing your entire heating and cooling system. Could save you some big bucks.


the problem is when they will not refill refrigerant. my hvac is under contract with 2x visits a year by original install company and they said combination of gov and industry keeps changing the approved refrigerant so that is planned obsolescence in that the new refrigerant can't be used in older machines and they can't retrofit either so you have to buy new every 10-year period of so. is he blowing smoke or is this real?


----------

